# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  إن القلوب إذا تنافر ودها

## أم علي طويلبة علم

*إن القلوب إذا تنافر ودها *** مثل الزجاجة كسرها لا يُجْبَر

قال الشيخ العلامة ابن عثيمين رحمه الله:
هذا البيت ليس بصحيح لأن القلوب قد يتنافر ودها ثم ترجع، يرجع الود، وهذا كثيراً ودليله قوله تبارك وتعالى: {وَلَا تَسْتَوِي الْحَسَنَةُ وَلَا السَّيِّئَةُ ادْفَعْ بِالَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ فَإِذَا الَّذِي بَيْنَكَ وَبَيْنَهُ عَدَاوَةٌ كَأَنَّهُ وَلِيٌّ حَمِيمٌ}.[ شرح كتاب قواعد اللغة العربية في النحو والصرف والبلاغة ]




منـــــــــقووو  ل*

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## رشيد الدين الصيدلاني

أصلحك الله
فائدة قيمة

----------


## لجين الندى

بارك الله فيكِ وجزاكِ كل خير

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

فائدة يدل عليها : أن القلوب بين إصبعين من أصابع الرحمن يقلبها كيفما شاء ، فاليوم لا ود ، وغدا يقلبها الله إلى ود ، وهكذا .
ولذا قال علي في الأثر المشهور ـ وروي مرفوعا ، ولا يصح ـ : أحبب حبيبك هونا ما ، عسى أن يكون بغيضك يوما ما ، وأبغض عدوك هونا ما ، عسى أن يكون حبيبك يوما ما .
قلت : والواقع يشهد لذلك .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

بارك الله فيكم

----------

